# Missing much if I skip the Davy Back Fight arc?



## jhokie (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm halfway through episode 210... and honestly I can't see myself sitting through 9 more episodes of this arc. 

 I just find it very annoying that the straw hats are so stupid to continue competing in an obviously setup competition (what kinda idiots does it take to wager their crew members in a competition where the OTHER SIDE DETERMINES ALL THE RULES AND GAMES?) , and in general I just find the whole premise to be bad.

Am I missing much if I skip the rest of this arc?


----------



## Smitty (Nov 21, 2006)

no, you're not missing much at all. Like 4 of the episodes are fillers anyways


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of this arc either as well. You won't be missing much, just skipped ahead for now and go back and watch it later.


----------



## makaveli80 (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't believe quite a bit of it was actually in the manga...this is the worst manga arc ever...I kept thinking...this must be an anime only thing, but I guess not...I skipped pretty much from 210 to 219 and then skipped 219 to the end of 226 where aikojii shows up


----------



## Zenou (Nov 21, 2006)

It's not too long, I watched it. *shrug*


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2006)

It can stretch a bit, but it's light-hearted and funny, especially since it's sandwiched between Skypiea and Water 7.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 21, 2006)

Try to catch the Luffy Vs. Foxy fight though.

The afro is there.

But other than that, you won't miss anything.


----------



## sonyexe (Nov 21, 2006)

You will miss Afro Luffy


----------



## Miselius (Nov 21, 2006)

You will miss awesomenes of Afro. Nothing else in that arc is anything special.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 21, 2006)

You'd miss the afro.  Do not skip.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 21, 2006)

Nothing much ... so it is aight if u skipped it


----------



## gabha (Nov 21, 2006)

Afro Luffy is worth sitting through that entire arc.

And don't skip too ahead, otherwise you'll miss Aokiji's introduction.


----------



## Slips (Nov 21, 2006)

You miss Zoro and Sanji plaing some sort of basketball which is quailty

You miss Afro Luffy who is the most powerfull One Piece character

and you miss Foxy whi I loved


----------



## Ai_Kotobuki (Nov 21, 2006)

Simple enough: the afro *won't* let you skip


----------



## Uchiha-Itachi648 (Nov 21, 2006)

hm, i didn't think this arc was hated that much. i actually enjoyed the entire arc very much. lots of action, ton of comedy, and Afro Luffy vs. Foxy is something that should not be missed.


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 21, 2006)

there's also a little bit a relationship development between chopper and luffy but other than that, the afro, and aokiji you won't miss much.


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 21, 2006)

I loved the Groggy Ring Battle


----------



## Xarr (Nov 22, 2006)

i hated the arc but still watched it because it was labelled non-filler >.<
i was thinking so many times that the whole arc goes against all of their personalities, where they didn't give a crap about sticking to someone elses cheating ways and such.. if it was for real they'd just kicked everyone's ass from the beginning (or at least from the first time they started cheating, like the ring battle) and then get onwards.

And christ that admiral is hardcore O_o


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 22, 2006)

I only watched it because of Afro Luffy. It's really not that bad of an arc.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 22, 2006)

Afro Luffy, The basketball type game thing, Luffy firing the gun again are the only good parts. Dont watch the second part after Afro Luffy's first victory is all filler until when they get to the jungle and meet up with a special somebody. Wont spoil nothing.


----------



## Kaizuka (Nov 22, 2006)

Zeno said:


> It's not too long, I watched it. *shrug*



i watched it too! wasnt in the manga but i thought what the heck what am i watchin this Anime for? Peanuts? and so i watched it some of it was intreasting.....the chopper gettin outta the crew thing was kinda weird but intreaasting...some of the events that they took part in were entertainin


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 22, 2006)

This was the only arc where Sanji and Zoro teamed up


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 22, 2006)

I loved this arc. It was ver very intertaining.

And you asked why they compete in this game? You must not know them well. They arent the kind of people who back down from this kind of challenge. Pirate honor.

Also, the AFRO. Hell yeah!


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 23, 2006)

At least watch the Afro Luffy vs. Foxy fight.



Kaizuka said:


> i watched it too! wasnt in the manga but i thought what the heck what am i watchin this Anime for? Peanuts? and so i watched it some of it was intreasting.....


Actually, Davy Back _was_ in the manga. The anime threw a lot of filler into it though.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, if anything, watch Afro Luffy Vs. Foxy and the part where Aokiji comes in.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 23, 2006)

Dont skip anything.


----------



## Fangren (Nov 23, 2006)

The only point of that arc is to introduce the final villain, Afro Luffy.  Oh, and Ao Kiji.


----------



## hhallahh (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought Porsche was really cute.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 23, 2006)

I heart Porsche.

And so does Chopper secretly.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 23, 2006)

Its chopperxKureha 4ever


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 23, 2006)

Kureha!? Hahahhaah. Can't believe I missed the connection. >.<


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't blame you if you skipped it, I almost did.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

it wasnt that fun, imo

but its where afro luffy comes out


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, Afro luffy is the best part.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

i like his attitude, and the way he talks

nothing more


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 24, 2006)

^ Hahah. Yeah. The afro itself is why I like Afro Luffy. I mean, it's an Afro.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

"soul brothers"


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Nov 24, 2006)

as long as you don't skip aokiji, the double episode, yer alright. =o that episode is prolly my 3rd fav.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

^ thats not part of the davy back fight xD


----------



## Kusajishi (Nov 24, 2006)

Seriously, it was the worst fillers i ever seen, didn't enjoy it a single second =/ so no you won't miss anything.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

^ you didnt like afro luffy? ;_;


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Nov 24, 2006)

Go for Water 7 arc, Davy shit sux as hell.


----------



## Kusajishi (Nov 24, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> ^ you didnt like afro luffy? ;_;



Nahh it doesn't fit, it should be the old humour when Luffy is being stupid and Zoro getting angry, I didn't even get a smile on my face when they showed ''afro'' luffy, it just plain sucked


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 24, 2006)

you monster 

afro luffy was hilarious, usopp too

the way they spoke and their attitude


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Nov 24, 2006)

is there an afro luffy fanclub? if not, i may start one.....
if so, i may join it. xD


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I think there is a club.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 25, 2006)

*wonders how many times everyone is going to mention that "just watch it for afro luffy and the intro of aokiji"...

I believe the thread starter got the idea that it's skippable but he/she would be missing afro luffy.

*locks and cycles*


----------

